# ¿al coccio?



## CarolMamkny

¡Hola!

Otra vez yo... y otra vez no estoy segura de que se escriba "al coccio"  ya que es como suena a mis oidos españoles...O.K le he escuchado a mis amigos esta expresión muchas veces cuando salimos a comer/beber   y quisiera que ustedes me dieran la traducción al español y la forma correcta de escribirla en italiano.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Nunca he oído esta expresión.


----------



## alberto magnani

Se refiere al recipiente utilizado para cocinar y que pasa directamente a la mesa.  (Olla de barro, en Perú). 
"Al Coccio" está bien escrito


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

alberto magnani said:


> Se refiere al recipiente utilizado para cocinar y que pasa directamente a la mesa.  (Olla de barro, en Perú).
> "Al Coccio" está bien escrito




Igual no entiendo que se quiere decir usando esta expresiòn cuando se sale para ir a comer/ beber; ademàs, sabes en que regiòn se usa?


----------



## alberto magnani

Interpretaciones siempre habrá muchas, lo que yo entiendo es ir a comer algo preparado en manera artesanal y "casalinga" (no fast, no industrial).
La comida es cocinada en vajilla de barro (terracotta=coccio) y muchas veces la misma olla va directamente a la mesa.
Centro-Italia.


----------



## freakit

Vivo en el centro Italia pero nunca he oìdo esta expresiòn. Por estos lares se suele decir "Sei di coccio" para decir "eres cabezòn".


----------



## alberto magnani

Vedi: Google Images " Al coccio "
(Toscana, Emilia, Umbria.......)
Saluti.


----------



## xeneize

Carol, seguro no te la dijeron en Palermo o alrededores esa, ya que los bares por ahí suelo recorrerlos, pero nunca oí algo parecido 
¿Dónde la escuchaste? 
Miré en google y parece que sí lo usen en centro Italia para indicar una comida preparada en vasijas de barro o greda.
Saludos


----------



## freakit

Leyendo unas recetas por allì, me parece que il Coccio sea un tipo de pescado, y comer algo _al coccio _serìa como añadir este tipo de pescado a la comida_._


----------



## CarolMamkny

O.K hablando con un amigo español que esa expresión italiana (¿Romana?)(que una vez más no se como se escribe) sería el equivalente al español "Fondo blanco" que se usa cuando estás tomando con tus amigos y quieres que todos se acaben el trago/bebida en un solo intento.


----------



## freakit

Ah!! Alla Goccia!, o al Goccio!  con G. Ahora entiendo! Si, es una expresiòn creo de toda la Italia central. Serìa como decir "a la gota", en cuanto tienes que terminàrtelo todo, incluso la ùltima gota, y que entonces no tiene que quedar nada de nada en el vaso.
Donde vivo yo decimos tambièn "a strappo". En Valladolid se decìa "Hidalgo hidalgo...".


----------



## CarolMamkny

freakit said:


> Ah!! Alla Goccia!, o al Goccio!  con G. Ahora entiendo! Si, es una expresiòn creo de toda la Italia central. Serìa como decir "a la gota", en cuanto tienes que terminàrtelo todo, incluso la ùltima gota, y que entonces no tiene que quedar nada de nada en el vaso.
> Donde vivo yo decimos tambièn "a strappo". En Valladolid se decìa "Hidalgo hidalgo...".


 
Jajaja... bueno..un poco descuadrado mi "intento" de escribir en italiano ... pero si! creo que eso es lo que estaba buscando


----------



## xeneize

Jajaja nunca oí esa expresión.
Por acá, para decir tomarlo de un único trago, decimos "a stella", y no sé porque se diga así 
Saludos


----------



## sabrinita85

freakit said:


> Ah!! Alla Goccia!, o al Goccio!  con G. Ahora entiendo! Si, es una expresiòn creo de toda la Italia central. Serìa como decir "a la gota", en cuanto tienes que terminàrtelo todo, incluso la ùltima gota, y que entonces no tiene que quedar nada de nada en el vaso.
> Donde vivo yo decimos tambièn "a strappo". En Valladolid se decìa "Hidalgo hidalgo...".


Mai sentito "alla goccia/al goccio"!


----------



## freakit

xeneize said:


> Jajaja nunca oí esa expresión.
> Por acá, para decir tomarlo de un único trago, decimos "a stella", y no sé porque se diga así
> Saludos



Supongo por como te vas a quedar después de tomarte cinco o seis


----------



## xeneize

> Supongo por como te vas a quedar después de tomarte cinco o seis


 

 Puede ser....aunque acá el promedio por persona suele ser bastante alto


----------

